# Candace Parker



## lindsey333 (Dec 29, 2006)

with candace parker playing for UT i think they will make it this time in the final four. what do you think about it


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Miss Parker is the real deal...keep your eyes peeled and you will get to enjoy a lot of great basketball.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Candace is going to be good. Hope the Mystics get her.


----------



## lindsey333 (Dec 29, 2006)

I was right. they won the whole ncaa tournament which is even more better than just getting into the final four :clap:


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

I absolutely love this woman.

The wifey


----------



## Woody Paige (May 25, 2007)

she going get married to 5-head


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

What do you mean when you say 5head?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

shakespeare said:


> What do you mean when you say 5head?



someone with a really big forehead...

*four*head=forehead

5>>>>>>>>4

through transitive property we can deduce that:

fivehead>>>>>>>>>fourhead

it's a play on words...


and by the way, emmitt smith and tyra banks have 5heads.....shelden has a sixhead...


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

wow she goes out with Shelden "6-Head" Williams now i know we all had a chance.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

ManiacInsane said:


> wow she goes out with Shelden "6-Head" Williams now i know we all had a chance.



yeah, they're enganged too.


----------



## msladee (Sep 9, 2007)

that's cool...they're made for each other.:clap2:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Man, if thats the case then Rhiana is like an 8 head.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Wait..she's dating Shelden Williams? You can't be serious. :thumbdown:

I'd wife her. :biggrin:


----------

